# help with track



## ugly_kid_joe (Oct 5, 2009)

hello all i just bought my first model train set!:thumbsup: its HO scale
it not one of the more expensive sets but i think its good for a set that i will learn on.

it a life-like cargo charger.

and what i have to ask is that will any tracks work or do i have to use the same kind of track that came with the set witch is POWER-LOC ROADBED TRACK?

PLEASE HELP..... I FEAL LIKE THIS TRACK IS WAY TO SMALL!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You'll have to continue with their track as it is not compatible with other brands...however...Kato may make a transition track for it to go to theirs. With a bit of ingenuity, it wouldn't take but a little cutting, filing and soldering on your part to transition to any brand or type.


----------

